# Welsh cakes



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*My mom's WelshCakes*

Ingredients:

2 cups flour
½ cup sugar
2 tsp Magic baking powder
½ tsp salt (optional)
¼ tsp nutmeg
¼ tsp cinnamon
½ cup currants
1 egg
1/3 cup fresh milk
½ cup butter (not margarine)

Directions:

In large measuring cup, pour hot water (almost boiling) over currants to re-hydrate. Set aside for now. In large stainless steel mixing bowl, mix flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, nutmeg and cinnamon. Cut-in (with pastry cutter) softened butter. In second measuring cup (this would be container #3 if you are keeping score) beat egg and milk together till frothy with a fork. Pour out the water from currants through strainer to catch all the currants. Mix currants into container #2 with a pair of butter-knives. Pour egg/milk mixture into container #2 and again, mix well using pair of butter-knives.

Should be a fairly dry dough, roll out onto flour'd surface to about 1/4" think, cut into 2" or 3" rounds and fry in frying pan (electric or on stove or in cast-iron pan) till brown like a well-done pancake. Flip and allow to brown on other side. Good recipe to do with younger children (6 years and older).

When cooled, serve with strawberry jam or CheezeWhiz on top (or any other favourite topping)


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Good recipe, currants actually grow in the Northern Plains (keep away from the Moose) and contain significant Vit C.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sound good. :2thumb:

It has been a while ... so maybe for the holidays.

Thanks for posting. (I love recipes )


----------

